
Why You Should Care About TikTok - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/14/opinion/tiktok-sale-trump.html
======
rvz
This isn’t even an article and is more or less a pathetic cry for help.

How is TikTok any different to all other social media platforms for me to even
care about it. It is like all the other social networks out there at their
peaks and eventually their audience will grow out of it as usual and find
something else to replace it.

This piece looks more like last minute squeaking from the NY Times squeak
squad to me.

